# Do you use a pocket knife in the kitchen?



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

i love my benchmade griptilian and realized a pocket knife is a great accessory to have in kitchen to open food packaging...today i was trying to open a cloth bag of rice and couldnt find scissors or small knife... a pocket knife would have been useful

is it considered weird or scary to carry pocket knife in the kitchen?

i would like to keep it alongwith sharpie as essentials





  








VHmp7jN.jpg




__
chef brah


__
Dec 2, 2016


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

1) If you dont have some kind of a chain or tether for the knife attatched to a belt loop, it'll fall out of your pocket and get lost within a week. Cooks pants only have two styles of pockets:Ones big enough to hide a pregneant elephant in, and ones so shallow that even keys will fall out. Both are lousy to keep even keys in, let alone a knife.

2) If you do decide to bring one to work, never, ever, ever ever let the health inspector see you using it, because the first thing they will ask you is how often and in particular you sanitize it, and then promptly write up a report on you. Doesn't matter if you're opening a bag of rice, or cutting open a case of something, its still food.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I use one all the time but it never touches food. It's mostly for opening and breaking down boxes and other packaging things like that. 

If I'm opening a food container I'm reaching for my Chen's.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

foodpump said:


> 1) If you dont have some kind of a chain or tether for the knife attatched to a belt loop, it'll fall out of your pocket and get lost within a week. Cooks pants only have two styles of pockets:Ones big enough to hide a pregneant elephant in, and ones so shallow that even keys will fall out. Both are lousy to keep even keys in, let alone a knife.
> 
> 2) If you do decide to bring one to work, never, ever, ever ever let the health inspector see you using it, because the first thing they will ask you is how often and in particular you sanitize it, and then promptly write up a report on you. Doesn't matter if you're opening a bag of rice, or cutting open a case of something, its still food.


1. they have a pocket clip and u can attach a lanyward also.

2. dont understand this...of course i clean my blade


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

Chef Brah said:


> 2. dont understand this...of course i clean my blade


But but but...it's not smooth & easily cleanable.

(eye roll)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Chef Brah said:


> 1. they have a pocket clip and u can attach a lanyward also.
> 
> 2. dont understand this...of course i clean my blade


Pocket clips are pretty useless, you bend, the clip dislodges from the pocket material and the knife is free.

Its not just the blade that needs cleaning, its the cavity the blade folds into. This is usually filled with pocket fluff, debris, and whatever else. Its the same thing with those stupid knife rolls, the cavities get dirty and contaminate a otherwise clean blade. Believe me, you dont want a health inspector telling you this.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Chef Brah said:


> ...today i was trying to open a cloth bag of rice and couldnt find scissors or small knife...


???...couldn't find scissors or a knife...in a kitchen...???...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

View media item 135954


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Wasn't that the knife that was, uh, "featured" in the tv series "Breaking Bad"?


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

cheflayne said:


> ???...couldn't find scissors or a knife...in a kitchen...???...


i was in the pastry section and i am in a huge kitchen...all knives were taken by food prep team.

just a tasting spoon and a sharpie..i was wondering if its worth keeping a swiss army knife or pocket knife on u in kitchen as a chef or its totally unnecessary?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

To be perfectly honest, I do have a pocket knife most days. This is a hangover from my time in the Swiss army whete we had to have a variety of items-including a pocket knife - on our person at all times, or discipline would be meted out ("Sack befehl" or "pocket orders)

That being said, the two rules are--like I mentioned above, always have the knife on a chain or lanyard and attatched to a belt loop, clips are useless. Two, and most important, only use the knife for breaking down boxes or fixing screws, DO NOT use it for opening any kind of food container, or preparing any kind of food, other than what you eat personally.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I carry a kershaw leek, which has a pocket clip and assisted opening. For boxes and stuff, of course. The pocket clip worked fine until it fell of, the I just got a new one.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chef Brah said:


> cheflayne said:
> 
> 
> > ???...couldn't find scissors or a knife...in a kitchen...???...
> ...


You have learned the first lesson re kitchen tools (and side towels).... first come first serve.

Always keep a half dozen pairs of cheap scissors in your knife roll...as they fall apart you will have a replacement.

mimi

I know you said you wash that pocket knife and I have no reason to doubt.

Someday when you have the $ take that knife to an independent lab and let them culture the areas in and around the handle.

You may be surprised what soap and water (even anti bacterial) misses.

In fact some soap dispensers... the refillable type.. those that are screwed to the wall at the hand sink... will have more colonies than the Texas border.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif

mimi


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

I have carried a pocket knife since high school (or before) and have had my current knife (a twin blade Old Timer) since the 70s. It goes with me everywhere except on aircraft. I have keep a Leatherman on my belt except on the rare occasion that I wear a suit. The Leatherman comes in handy for minor repairs, especially when I can't locate the maintenance guys.

Since I wear Levis in the kitchen, pockets are not an issue. Like others it's mainly to open packages, etc., and never on food. I tell my cooks, "I haven't cleaned a fish in over 20 years!" (It's not very reassuring, it it?)


----------



## chipshopman (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't worry about the logistics or what others think. If it works for you it's ok.



Chef Brah said:


> i love my benchmade griptilian and realized a pocket knife is a great accessory to have in kitchen to open food packaging...today i was trying to open a cloth bag of rice and couldnt find scissors or small knife... a pocket knife would have been useful
> 
> is it considered weird or scary to carry pocket knife in the kitchen?
> i would like to keep it alongwith sharpie as essentials
> ...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

ChipShopMan said:


> Don't worry about the logistics or what others think. If it works for you it's ok.


What really matters, chipshop man, is what the health inspector says if s/he ever observes someone preparing food, or even opening food packaging with a pocket knife. If it doesn't result in a royal dressing down sh*t fit, it will result in fines or demerit points, or both.

So, no, its not o.k.
Ok?


----------



## chipshopman (Mar 6, 2014)

I was imagining it being used to open boxes, cut twine and the like. I would much rather open a box with a pocket knife than one of my knives. If you feel the need to use a pocket knife on food or even opening a packet of bacon with a pocket knife you really would need to invest in some decent knives.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

If I have pants on there's a 100% chance of a knife being in the pocket!  I'm not much for pocket clips, my knife is small enough to put on my keychain (the one with work & house keys, not my car keys).  Generally it's a Spyderco Dragonfly, currently either HAP40 or Super Blue.  I use it a lot for opening or breaking down boxes, never for food.  And no, I wouldn't dream of letting it out of my pocket while the health inspector is there.

FWIW my pants are mostly Chefwear with pretty deep pockets.  In decades of wearing them and carrying a knife I have never lost a knife from it falling out of my pocket.


----------



## chipshopman (Mar 6, 2014)

foodpump said:


> What really matters, chipshop man, is what the health inspector says if s/he ever observes someone preparing food, or even opening food packaging with a pocket knife. If it doesn't result in a royal dressing down sh*t fit, it will result in fines or demerit points, or both.
> 
> So, no, its not o.k.
> Ok?


I'm actually done with this website being more of an owner than a chef now. I'm starting a new concept in nyc and I really don't have the time to waste on this or wondering if food pump will ever take his head out of his own arse. Good luck to all and apologies to the moderator


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, ChipShopMan, if you walk away now, I guess you will never really find out, eh?

Good luck in NYC, Hablo espanol?


----------



## sigp240 (Dec 5, 2016)

Probably my most favorite knife is the Victorinox model that is used by bread bakers around the world. It is scalloped and concave. Perfect for scoring a proofed loaf before going into the oven. It's incredibly thin, sharp and handy. I'd venture that most top-notch cutlery shops have one in their showcase. It is a folding style; stainless blasé and red anodized aluminum panels.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Too bad ChipShopMan is leaving. We could learn a lot from him since he apparently knows everything. Better find the right palms to grease in the NYC health dept, Chips./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

foodpump said:


> Well, ChipShopMan, if you walk away now, I guess you will never really find out, eh?
> 
> Good luck in NYC, Hablo espanol?


You guys are too much sometimes. I'm curious what Chip did to induce such vitriol from you, other than offer a contrary opinion in his initial post.

I wonder what the stats are of new people signing up for this site, then being quickly driven away by responses such as yours. This site will die a slow death with that type of thing consistently going on. Surely you see that you are just as much a problem as the OP and Chip, yes?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, someday, it might have something to do with having "me head up me arse", not elaborating or commentig on this, but instead running away from the site.

Prior to this comment my posts were brief, informative, polite, and in no way vindictive to anyone. The thread is open for everyone to view and decide if what I say is true or not.

Its a pity chipshopman can't explain his side of the story....


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

If you say so. I detected quite a bit of snark in your response to his post, and I'm seemingly not the only one. If you want to somehow take the "Mr. Innocent" road, more power to you. And you're right, seems like thanks to you, we lost a member.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Someday,

I've had a lot of people tell me I have my head up my rear. Sometimes I deserved it, sometimes I didn't. But in each instance I was told WHY they felt it was so. Our newly departed member did not give reasons, fir telling me why he felt so. nor did he give any opportunity for members to ask for elaboration on his reasons. Why is this so?

Why did Chips respond the way he did to my post a day AFTER he responded to my same post with some kind of mumbo jumbo contradicting his previous "everything's o.k." post? What happened to change how he felt after one day? 

Again, I don't know why, and Chips is not here (by his own choice, I might add) to offer any insight.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

foodpump said:


> Someday,
> 
> I've had a lot of people tell me I have my head up my rear. Sometimes I deserved it, sometimes I didn't. But in each instance I was told WHY they felt it was so. Our newly departed member did not give reasons, fir telling me why he felt so. nor did he give any opportunity for members to ask for elaboration on his reasons. Why is this so?
> 
> ...


Hey it's OK, I get it. You want to pretend that you have no idea what could possibly be wrong, and put the blame on someone else. Make it Chips problem for not elaborating enough for you. Don't self reflect or anything. Re-reading the thread I think it is pretty clear what happened.

Meh, you know what. I had a long winded response typed out, ready to go, but why bother. I just deleted it. I suspect we'll just go around and around, with you pretending you have no clue what may have happened...I'm not up for it right now. Cheers /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

No....perhaps I wasn't clear enough.

If Chips has a problem with my post, then he should address it. He didn't, and then ontop of that, says he's not coming back. Read what you want into that.

That being said, I can respect your posts: You tell it like it is, give me opportunity to respond, and best of all, still are participating, sharing knowledge and real life experiences.


----------



## chef brah (Oct 10, 2016)

i have been using it for the past week...chef didnt say anything, infact he was intrigued by its applications...easy to open bag of sugar or rice. easy to cut labelling 3m tapes.

i sanitize it and clean it even for non organic use.


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

Chef Brah said:


> i have been using it for the past week...chef didnt say anything, infact he was intrigued by its applications...easy to open bag of sugar or rice. easy to cut labelling 3m tapes.
> 
> i sanitize it and clean it even for non organic use.


At the risk of being accused of sounding "snarky" and running forum members away...I'll make a suggestion that will help EVERYONE.

Next time the health inspector comes by, pull the knife out of your pocket and ask their opinion on it's use in your establishment. Report back here so we all know what the answer is, and that will be the final word...or sort of.


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

Jay Lancaster said:


> At the risk of being accused of sounding "snarky" and running forum members away...I'll make a suggestion that will help EVERYONE.
> 
> Next time the health inspector comes by, pull the knife out of your pocket and ask their opinion on it's use in your establishment. Report back here so we all know what the answer is, and that will be the final word...or sort of.


I was always taught not to ask questions ... oh never mind!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Jay Lancaster said:


> At the risk of being accused of sounding "snarky" and running forum members away...I'll make a suggestion that will help EVERYONE.
> 
> Next time the health inspector comes by, pull the knife out of your pocket and ask their opinion on it's use in your establishment. Report back here so we all know what the answer is, and that will be the final word...or sort of.


While you're at it maybe show him a cut on your hand and ask him "does this look infected to you"?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

SeabeeCook said:


> I was always taught not to ask questions ... oh never mind!


Yeah I am in this camp, if I don't ask questions, I won't get answers I don't like. ;~)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Jay Lancaster said:


> At the risk of being accused of sounding "snarky" and running forum members away...I'll make a suggestion that will help EVERYONE.
> 
> Next time the health inspector comes by, pull the knife out of your pocket and ask their opinion on it's use in your establishment. Report back here so we all know what the answer is, and that will be the final word...or sort of.


Been there and done that. 30 years ago I watched a Swiss health inspector ream out a cook for using a pocket knife to trim roots and dirt out of celery roots (celeriac) . Inspector whipped out a petri dish from his bag, made the cook press both sides in the dish, got the cook to sign and date the dish, and then went about inspecting other stuff. A week later the report came back, lab was able to grow staph cultures in the dish. We got fined.

This what this forum is about, relating our experiences and letting others take advantage of our hindsight.


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey guys, simmer down.  I completely know the health inspectors answer if the question were to be asked.  It just seems the OP, and a few others, feel differently.  Suggesting this to the OP was just a way for him to get the same answer he's received here, but only from a "credible" source.

Do I have a knife in my pocket at work right now as I type this?  Yes I do.  I use it for non-food tasks such as breaking down boxes and stabbing unruly guests.  I do not however use it for anything food related...and that includes opening anything with food in it.  

Just in case that wasn't clear.  DO NOT use your pocket knife for anything, and I mean anything, food related.  That includes opening a bag of rice.  

Oh, and I love asking inspectors questions.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

No simmering down needed here as I have been following HACCP protocol. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif My stock is not agitated and within proper guidelines for safe handling.procedures, so no danger on the horizon from this end.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Okay, I can actually kind of understand the unruly guest part. Or snotty servers. Or uppity expos. Or.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

cheflayne said:


> Yeah I am in this camp, if I don't ask questions, I won't get answers I don't like. ;~)


I will discuss with my inspector to get his general feel for the topic at hand. But there are always those areas that I leave out of the discussion and solve the "problem" based on my training and experience. If he brings up the topic, then we talk and I will take his guidance under advise, unless it's in writing, then I do my best to comply.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

SeabeeCook said:


> I will discuss with my inspector to get his general feel for the topic at hand.


Ditto, discussing is a much more open ended option. Asking questions paints the participants into corners. :~)


----------

